# intake



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

hey does any body know where i could get a intake pipe or cold air pipe i got a filter and all of that! but i dont want to pay 180 for a short air ram pipe. I got a 89 maxima..... Vee-Syx power:cheers:


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

nagal said:


> *hey does any body know where i could get a intake pipe or cold air pipe i got a filter and all of that! but i dont want to pay 180 for a short air ram pipe. I got a 89 maxima..... Vee-Syx power:cheers: *


A cold air intake is going to run you $200+. If you want a 'short ram' intake, just take your stock air box off and bolt the filter you have to your MAF.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

*ok...*

well if you have to have you air flow(MAF) thing on a short air ram? what bout a cold air intake doeset already have it on it?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: ok...*



nagal said:


> *well if you have to have you air flow(MAF) thing on a short air ram? what bout a cold air intake doeset already have it on it? *


You still have to have the mass air flow sensor. Does yours not work or something?


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

yea i still got it and it make a weird sound when i push the gas. I was just asking if you have a cold air intake do you still have to have MAF


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

nagal said:


> *yea i still got it and it make a weird sound when i push the gas. I was just asking if you have a cold air intake do you still have to have MAF *


Yes. The MAF has to send a signal to the ECU or your car won't start (at least it shouldn't). My intake makes a weird sound, too... it sucks air and it's loud. If I don't clean the filter in too long, it will sometimes wistle too. Sounds good at WOT, though!


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

Mine always make that ringing sound it never stops till i take my foot off the gas and it sound good with the K&N 6' filter


----------

